# Iodine use: Yes or No



## slonghi

Over the years I have heard many people claim you should add 1 drop of iodine per 10g to help freshwater shrimp with molting. I have heard the converse as well; adding iodine can be toxic and it does nothing to help the shrimp.

I am hoping for some empirical data so I can make my own decision. If anyone has used iodine can you please tell me what occurred.


----------



## majerah1

I have never used it myself nor do I know if it can be used. However you can get some shrimp minerals for the water.


----------



## Goby

slonghi said:


> Over the years I have heard many people claim you should add 1 drop of iodine per 10g to help freshwater shrimp with molting. I have heard the converse as well; adding iodine can be toxic and it does nothing to help the shrimp.
> 
> I am hoping for some empirical data so I can make my own decision. If anyone has used iodine can you please tell me what occurred.



FW shrimp need iodine to absorb calcium and facilitate molting. A "bad molt" will kill them, and does. Theoretically, captive FW shrimp should be able to get their iodine needs met via appropriate diet and water changes, but for whatever reason, that doesn't always happen. IMO and experience, FW shrimp will absolutely have a lower mortality rate when iodine is dosed. Not to mention, they will be far more likely to breed. I don't know what you mean by "toxic"...but _overdosing_ iodine to FW shrimp can cause premature molting...so don't do that. Iodine, when supplemented properly, is not going to poison freshwater shrimp. 1 drop per 10 gallons? Are you talking about medical grade iodine or iodine for aquarium use? That would be way too much medical grade iodine. If you're talking a _freshwater_ aquarium supplement, that sounds appropriate (check the label)...but due to the nature of iodine's presence, I'd dose it weekly and I may even double it, (2 drops per 10 gallons) in water used for water changes...especially if my goal was for my shrimp to reproduce. And make certain the recommended dose is for freshwater shrimp, not saltwater, as SW shrimp require a much higher dose.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo

I am in no way trying to take over this thread, but does this also apply to freshwater crabs and crayfish? How much marine iodine supplement should I add? I've heard 50% the recommended dose on the bottle. Thanks!


----------



## Goby

J4C8_GreenGo said:


> I am in no way trying to take over this thread, but does this also apply to freshwater crabs and crayfish? How much marine iodine supplement should I add? I've heard 50% the recommended dose on the bottle. Thanks!


For the most part, yes. Regularly dosing iodine in any tank that contains crustaceans is a good idea. As far as the dose amount...use an aquarium-purposed iodine supplement and follow the label's _freshwater_ directions. It's unwise IMO, to assume you can simply cut marine iodine or any iodine solution in half. A little iodine goes a long way for a limited period of time.


----------



## susankat

I've heard all the pros and cons on using iodine with freshwater shrimp and still don't know where I stand on it. I have 9 tanks full of cherry shrimp and haven't used it yet. Oh yeah I started out with just one tank of them.


----------



## Goby

slonghi said:


> Over the years I have heard many people claim you should add 1 drop of iodine per 10g to help freshwater shrimp with molting. I have heard the converse as well; adding iodine can be toxic and it does nothing to help the shrimp.
> 
> I am hoping for some empirical data so I can make my own decision. If anyone has used iodine can you please tell me what occurred.


Also...some dwarf shrimp species, particularly dwarf shrimp species that consume algae, tend to get along okay without iodine supplements. Algaes are rich in iodine. And crustaceans that spend their entire lives in relatively stable environments where their immune systems aren’t constantly being taxed, thereby their iodine-stores aren't constantly being depleted, also tend to do better without supplementation. Proper husbandry, diet, and adequate water changes should support a crustaceans iodine needs...in theory...but just like people, aquatic pets sometimes get shorted on the requirements of optimal health.


----------

